# Touren der DIMB IG Hamburg im September und Oktober



## P.Kraft (24. August 2011)

In diesem Jahr startet die IG Hamburg erstmals mit 2 Touren in den Harburger Bergen. Die beiden ausgebildeten Guides Stefan und Philipp fÃ¼hren euch  durch die schÃ¶nsten Ecken der Harburger Berge.

 *Tour 1: âHobby- Bikerâ (mit MTB- Erfahrung), Level 2*

 *âDurch  Haake und Fischbeker Heideâ , Samstag, 3. September 2011*

 *Tourbeschreibung**:*

 Kurze, aber *konditionell und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Runde* durch die schÃ¶nsten Ecken der *Harburger Berge* und der *Fischbecker Heide*. Je nach Lust und Laune kÃ¶nnen wir an kniffligen Passagen unsere Technik trainieren und optimieren.
 *
*
 *Tourdaten*

 *Beginn: *10:30 Uhr
 *Ende: *ca.14:00 bis 14:30 Uhr
 *Treffpunkt: *Waldparkplatz EiÃendorfer Waldweg (K 20)-    Abzweigung Vahrendorfer Stadtweg, NÃ¤he Vahrendorf / Ehestorf

 *LÃ¤nge: *36 km                                             
 *HÃ¶henmeter: *730
 *Kondition:* mittel bis anspruchsvoll
*Schwierigkeitsgrad: *S1 (s.www.singletrail-skala.de)

 *Empfehlungen: *MTB mit mind. 100 mm Federweg (Gabel), Fully ist kein Muss, absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze (Schnellspanner)

 *Mindestteilnehmerzahl*: 6

 *Teilnahmehinweise* unter www.dimb.de / Rubrik âTour & Action / Teilnahmeregelnâ

 Diese Tour ist fÃ¼r DIMB- Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder offen.

 *Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team*

 *Anmeldung / Infos*: 
 per E- Mail an:

 Stefan Kalis
 skalis(at)schraml.de
 

 *
*
 *Tour 2: Einsteiger / Wiedereinsteiger, Level 1*

 *âRund um den Kiekebergâ , Sonntag, 16.Oktober 2011*

 *Tourbeschreibung**:*
 

 Diese Tour fÃ¼hrt uns einmal rund um den *Kiekeberg*. Wir kommen durch die Ortschaften *Ehestorf*, *Alvesen* und *Sottorf*. Wir passieren den *Wildpark Schwarze Berge* und durchqueren die Waldgebiete *Haake*, *Diebeskuhlen*, *EiÃendorfer Forst* und *EiÃendorfer* *Sunder*.
 Zwischen *Moisburger Stein* und *Schulenburgseiche* wartet die Herausforderung der Tour- ein insgesamt drei Kilometer langer Anstieg.
 Zahlreiche *idyllische RastmÃ¶glichkeiten* und eine *abwechslungsreiche Strecke* durch die verschiedenen Waldgebiete, Ortschaften und Ã¼ber freies Feld laden dazu ein, die *land-schaftliche Vielfalt* der Harburger Berge zu genieÃen. Wir fahren auf schÃ¶nen Waldwegen, Forstwegen und einigen Asphaltpassagen bei der Durchquerung der einzelnen Ortschaften.

 *Tourdaten*
 
*LÃ¤nge: *26 km                                       
 *HÃ¶henmeter: *435
 *Kondition*: leicht 
*Schwierigkeitsgrad*: S0 (s. www.singletrail-skala.de)

*Beginn: *12:00 Uhr
 *Ende: *15:00 Uhr
 *Treffpunkt: *Waldparkplatz Vahrenwinkelweg, HÃ¶he Goldene Wiege, Heimfeld

 *Mindestteilnehmerzahl*: 6

 *Teilnahmehinweise* unter www.dimb.de / Rubrik âTour & Action / Teilnahmeregelnâ

 Diese Tour ist fÃ¼r DIMB- Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder offen

 *Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team*

 *Anmeldung / Infos*: 

 per E- Mail  an:
 Philipp Kraft
 ig.harburgerberge(at)dimb.de
 
*FÃ¼r die Tour  "Rund um den Kiekeberg" sind alle PlÃ¤tze vergeben. Vielen Dank allen Interessenten. FÃ¼r 2012 sind weitere Touren geplant.
Ich freue mich auf die Tour am 16. Oktober mit Euch.

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe

Philipp Kraft
*


----------



## tequesta (24. August 2011)

Super, DIMB Aktivitäten in Hamburg!
Ich würde mitfahren, wenn ich könnte, falle aber leider, leider unfallbedingt noch lange aus.

Viel Spass allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (6. September 2011)

Bevor die Idee ganz in Vergessenheit gerät und der Thread in der Versenkung verschwindet,  hier ein kurzer Bericht  wie denn die Level 2 Tour so war
Bei bestem Wetter fanden sich 5 Teilnehmer (Matthias, Björn, Ralf, Sven und Arne) und ein Guide(Stefan) auf dem Waldparkplatz ein. Stefan, ausgebildeter DIMB Guide und Initiator dieser Tour, begann gleich richtig professionell mit einem Bike-Check und einer kleinen Einweisung zur Tour. Nach dem auch die Unterschrift auf der Teilnehmerliste (jaja, so richtig offiziell) von allen geleistet wurde konnte es endlich los gehen. Im sportlichen Tempo ging es durch den Eißendorfer Forst, dann in die Haake, rüber zur Neugrabener Heide und schließlich in die Fischbeker Heide. Mal Forstautobahn, mal Trail, mal knocken trocken, mal super matschig, mal knackiger Anstieg, mal flowige Abfahrt, aber immer mit viel Spaß und die Gruppe passte vom Können und Tempo auch gut zusammen.  
Die erste größere Pause legten wir dann am Segelflugplatz in der Fischbeker Heide ein. Hier war dann auch mal genug Zeit sich ausgiebig auszutauschen.
Im zweiten Abschnitt ging es dann auf dem X-Weg aus der Fischbeker Heide wieder raus zum Karlstein, hier folgten wir kurz der ausgeschilderten MTB Route bis zum Paul Roth Stein. Nach der schönen Abfahrt vom Paul Roth Stein trennten sich dann unsere Wege. Mir ging leider die Zeit aus, so dass ich mich von hier aus direkt auf die Heimfahrt begab. Die anderen mussten dann noch (mehr oder weniger) über den Kiekeberg zurück zum Parkplatz. Inklusive meiner Anfahrt zum Parkplatz standen 48km und 950hm auf dem Tacho.  Auch wenn wir so manchen Weg in ungewohnter Richtung gefahren sind, Spaß hat es allemal gemacht und nette neue Mountainbiker habe ich auch kennen gelernt.
 Herz was willst du mehr.
Bis bald im Wald
Arne


----------



## Spacetime (5. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei, email haste


----------



## heihu11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich gestern per Mail gemeldet.
Gibt es eine Rückmeldung. Wäre das erste Mal dabei oder wie läuft es dann weiter mit der Anmeldung?
Gruß,Heike


----------



## Kono (5. Oktober 2011)

***


----------



## P.Kraft (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass nun alle offenen Fragen beantwortet werden konnten und würde mich freuen, all diejenigen, die für die Tour am 16. Oktober keinen Platz mehr bekommen haben, im nächsten Jahr bei einer unserer Touren der IG Hamburg kennen lernen zu dürfen.
Grüße Philipp


----------



## skalis (7. Oktober 2011)

Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage (Tour von Philipp ist komplett voll und wir mussten diverse Anfragen zurückweisen) bieten wir am Samstag, 29.10 noch mal eine MTB-Tour für Einsteiger/Wiedereinsteiger 
Die genauen Eckdaten werde ich so bald wie möglich nachreichen, was jetzt schon feststeht :

Euer Guide : Stefan
Start : Samstag, 29.10.2001 10:30 Uhr
Ort : Parkplatz Waldfriedhof, Falkenbergsweg, Neugraben-Fischbek
Schwierigkeit : Level 1 (Einsteiger/Wiedereinsteiger)
Tempo : Niedrig (Geniesser )
Länge : ca. 25-35 Km, 3-4,5 h
Sonstiges : Helmpflicht ! Handschuhe, Brille empfehlenswert, Selbstverpflegung, jeder hat sein Werkzeug/Ersatzschlauch mit dabei.

Teilnahmehinweise unter DIMB
Diese Tour ist für DIMB- Mitglieder und Nichtmitglieder offen.
Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB / Abt. IBC DIMB Racing Team

Und hier noch ein Bitte :
Unbedingt vorher bei mir anmelden über (stefan.kalis[ät]schraml.de), 
ohne Anmeldung ist eine Mitfahrt nicht sichergestellt, da wir eine maximale Gruppengröße nicht überschreiten wollen. 
Zusätzlich könnt Ihr kurz in diesen Thread posten, wenn Ihr
Euch angemeldet habt, dann kommt ein bisschen Leben in die Bude !

Weiter Detailinfos folgen so bald wie möglich,
Stefan


----------



## heihu11 (7. Oktober 2011)

angemeldet 
bis dann Heike


----------



## skalis (10. Oktober 2011)

Um die Daten nicht doppelt in verschiedenen Foren pflegen zu müssen,
gehe ich jetzt ausnahmsweise fremd , siehe

DIMB-IG Harburger Berge : Weitere MTB-Einsteigertour 29.10

Dort gibt's dann auch alle aktuellen Infos !

Stefan


----------



## Haky (10. Oktober 2011)

Angemeldet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (10. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, Leute, Tour ist ausgebucht 

Muss Euch vertrösten auf weitere Touren !
Stefan


----------



## Marco-Gios (17. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war es also soweit: Mein erster Ausritt in den Harburger Bergen - bislang bin ich in der Ecke allenfalls mal in Rahmen der Cyclassics auf der Straße durchgefahren.

Die "Delegation Hamburg Nord-Ost" (Gaby u. ich) waren überpünktlich am Startort, wider Erwarten hatten wir nur leere Straßen, keine Baustelle oder sonstigen Hindernisse. Vor Ort erwartete uns allerfeinstes sonniges Oktoberwetter bei allerdings recht frischen Temperaturen. So viel Sonnenschein lockte offenbar viele Ausflügler auf die A7, so dass die Teilnehmergruppe von ursprünglich 7 Leute durch 3 "Stauopfer" auf 4 Biker eindampfte; neben Philipp schaffte es nur noch Detlef pünktlich zum Startort.

Unser gut gelaunter Guide Philipp gab uns erstmal ein paar DIMB-Hinweise zur Teilnahme u. Verhalten im Gelände, anschließend erfolgte der obligatorische Ausrüstungs- und Bike-Check ehe es mit leichter Verspätung los ging. 

Dank leichter, einsteigergerechter Streckenführung und gleichzeitig ordentlicher Kondition aller Teilnehmer kamen wir zügiger als geplant durch das sehr hübsche Gebiet, so dass wir als Mittelteil noch einen kleinen Fahrtechnik-Block genießen durften: Auf einem Waldparkplatz gab es -bestaunt durch Spaziergänger und Pilzesammler- ein bisschen Theorie + ein paar kurzweilige aber lehrreiche Praxisübungen. 

Weiter ging es auf den 2. Teil der Strecke inkl. Mini-Fotoshooting (ich selbst kann leider nicht mit ordentlichen Bildern dienen) und so kamen wir fast auf die Sekunde pünklich zurück zu Startort.

Mein Fazit: Eine wunderschöne Strecke (teilweise wie gemalte Landschaften), ein kundiger, umsichtiger und sympathischer Guide + nette Leute - so erkundet man gern mal eine neue Gegend! 
Wer also Gelegenheit hat an einer der weiteren DIMB-Touren oder an einer von Philipp veranstalteten Coaching-Tour teilzunehmen sollte dies unbedingt tun!


----------



## P.Kraft (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke, Marco, für Deinen prägnanten und positiven Bericht! Mir hat die Tour mit Euch bei traumhaften Bedingungen ebenfalls viel Spaß gemacht und ich danke Euch, dass ihr dabei wart. Leider sind sogar vier angemeldete Teilnehmer / innen vor dem Elbtunnel "stecken geblieben". Wie ich gehört habe, war dieser wohl zeitweilig gesperrt und es bewegte sich dort gar nichts mehr. 
Stefan und ich planen für 2012 weitere Touren für die IG Hamburg, so dass es hoffentlich für diejenigen, die gestern nicht dabei sein konnten, mit einer Teilnahme klappt.
Hier noch einige Eindrücke der Tour:


----------



## skalis (6. März 2012)

Es geht wieder los, um Mehrfachaufwand zu vermeiden, siehe
im norddeutschen Lokalforum ...

Alle weiteren Infos und Anmeldung dort !
Freue mich auf Euch!

Stefan


----------



## beat2eps (6. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich in Kürze (in 3 Wochen) nach Hamburg ziehen werde und aus dem Thüringer Mittelgebirge komme, möchte ich die lokalen Matadoren fragen ob ich denn mein 120mm Fully auch "artgerecht" in der Hamburger Umgebung bewegen kann? Ein Auto ist nicht vorhanden, und bisher habe ich fast nur über Harbuger Berge und Malente was gelesen. Gibt es denn auch interessante Trails in der Hamburger Umgebung? Zumindest mehr als S0 Schwierigkeitsgrad? Danke im Voraus.

Gruß, beat2eps


----------



## skalis (7. März 2012)

Hi, beat2eps,

wenn Du aus dem Mittelgebirge kommst, wirst Du Deine Ansprüche etwas "anpassen" müssen. 
Komme selbst direkt aus den Alpen und wohne jetzt südl. von Hamburg und habe diese Veränderung selbst durchgemacht. 
Die Harburger Berge sind aber dennoch ein Trailparadies, Ortskenntnis vorrausgesetzt. 
Mehr wie S2 (vielleicht ein paar einzelne Stellen S3) darfst Du aber nicht erwarten. 
Ich führe für die DIMB meist in den HaBe's Touren aller Level, achte mal auf die Ankündigungen hier und auf HFS (siehe meinen letzten Post). 
Ansonsten fahre ich in einer Nightride-Gruppe (siehe D.O.D), 
wir fahren jeweils Dienstag abend 18:30 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte. Da geht die Post ganz schön ab, sowohl fahrtechnisch wie auch konditionell (so 2-3h, 30-40 Km, 800-1000 Hm). 
Die Höhenmeter musst Du hier etwas anders werten, durch das ständige Auf- und Ab und die relativ kurzen, knackigen Steigungen geht das mehr in die Beine wie lange Anstiege in den Alpen. 
Also austoben kannst Du Dich hier auch ganz schön.
Auf jeden Fall mal herzlich willkommen hier im Norden, melde Dich doch einfach, wenn Du startklar bist. Können uns ja auch mal spontan treffen ...

P.S. : 120mm-Fully ist gut ! Die "Harten" fahren hier 29"-Hardtails, da musst Du mit Fully gucken, dass Du dran bleibst ...
          Ich selbst fahre ein (altes und schweres) 160/160-Enduro, geht sehr schön und macht die Beine stark  !

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat2eps (8. März 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. So weiß ich zumindest schonmal welche Möglichkeiten sich über dieses Forum bieten. Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen in welche Wohngegend es mich verschlägt. Wahrscheinlich wirds eher nördlich (Barmbek, Hamm, Wandsbek). Zuerst wird es jedoch heißen Kondition aufbauen . Die letzten 6 Monate war Biken zeitlich nicht drin, bin erst vor 2 Wochen das erste mal wieder auf dem Sattel gewesen. Danke für dein Angebot, wird vorgemerkt und sobald es passt werde ich mich melden (erstmal so schauen was alles so kommt im Praktikum). 

Gruß, beat2eps


----------



## skalis (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem das mit September und Oktober nicht mehr so zeitgemäß ist ,
findet alles Weitere hier statt.

Stefan


----------

